# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  DIY Lâmpada LED

## Jo Miguel Mendes

Boas pessoal,

Estou a fazer uma lâmpada LED para horticultura (alfaces para os mais curiosos) e através das minhas longas pesquisas na net dei com o vosso forum. Embora o espectro final para a minha aplicação seja bastante diferente do vosso a construção e material necessário é exactamente a mesmo.
Julgo que aqui vi dos melhores DIY que existem na net e por isso decidi registar-me para vos pedir uma ajuda.

Para ver se isto realmente vale a pena decidi primeiro construir uma lâmpada apenas com um driver de 35 W. Mandei vir um MeanWell LPC 35-700 da Led tech (27 eur - na Mixtrónica Coimbra existe em stock ao mesmo preço). Estava a pensar correr com ele 15 ou 16 LEDs Golden Dragon (vermelhos, brancos e azuis) que encontrei relativamente baratos neste site http://pt.rs-online.com/web/. 

Para dissipador vou utilizar o BIS 95. Em Coimbra consigo comprá-lo na Mixtrónica (25 eur/mt) mas mais caro que em Aveiro (está agora em promoção a 16 eur/mt). Na parte de cima do dissipador vou colocar uma ventoinha para arrefecer por convecção forçada.

Quantos cm de dissipador acham que necessito?

Obrigado desde já e parabéns pelo forum.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Benvindo ao Forum.

Aqui tende-se a usar mais leds CREE, Prolight ou Bridgelux.

Ora assim é difícil para nós estimar o que será necessário para avaliar a dissipação da tua montagem.

Para utilizações como a tua, penso que terás de usar idealmente um vermelho de 660nm e os azuis mais nos 445nm. De alfaces apenas percebo alguma coisa sobre como os temperar mas, se "funcionam" a Clorofila A, é nessas frequências que maximizam a absorção de luz.

Aquele sítio dos leilões tem material desse (Bridgelux) a preços interessantes:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5pcs-3W-Ex...item3a71825d08

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5pcs-1W-Re...item3a6d70858f

----------


## Jo Miguel Mendes

Boas Nuno!

Tens toda a razão, preciso essencialmente de vermelho nos 630-660 nm. O azul é importante para manter a distancia internodal mais curta. 

Estive a ver os links que indicas-te e também o que o António Afonso indicou  na thread das novas tendências e ambos têm preços muitos acessíveis. Alguma vez encomendas-te desses sítios?? Quanto tempo demoraram a chegar??

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Cumprimentos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Encomendei dos dois mas demoram 3 semanas no mínimo.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para horticultura, deverás usar leds vermelhos e azuis apenas e  só... ~92% de leds vermelhos e ~8% de leds azuis

Podes ver aqui mais informação no meu tópico. Tens lá links para sites relacionados com a tua área.
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post152679

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jo Miguel Mendes

Olá a todos.

Obrigado Pedro. Eu já conheço essa informação. No meu caso vou testar dar também uma pequena fracção de luz branca fornecendo assim um pouco de cada comprimento de onda.

Baseado nas vossas recomendações fui ao ebay e pesquisei alguns fabricantes chineses de leds prolight e mandei vir de 4  diferentes.  Para meu espanto 3 das encomendas apenas demoraram uma semana a vir de hong kong (e ontem foi feriado).Inda não testei todos mas aparentemente são chips iguais. Todos vinham conforme especificado mas dois deles pela qualidade de solda e colagem na star merecem que deixe referencia as lojas para os interessados.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/thamesmall?_trksid=p4340.l2563

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Kenjis-Elec...id=p4340.l2563


Já agora que tipo de fio usam para ligar os leds?

Cumprimentos,
João

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu compro cabo triplo clássico para 220/230V e depois retiro e uso os fios que lá estão dentro e corto à medida. Descarno e dou uma estanhadela nas pontas. Também dou estanhadelas nos terminais dos leds. Depois para soldar é só tocar com o ferro.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Jo Miguel Mendes, eu só trabalho com a Prolight e em regra geral este fabricante é dos poucos que ele mesmo é que produz os PCB star para os seus leds dai a sua muito boa qualidade ao contrario das restantes marcas que se repararem até variam de aspecto/design/qualidade de loja/vendedor para loja/vendedor. 

Actualmente os Prolight a nível de Royal Blue são dos mais potentes de mercado e com um espectro de comprimento de onda mais alargado que todos os outros leds dentro este género.


Quanto as ligações também podes usar o vulgar fio de coluna (HI-FI) 0.50mm ou 0.75mm que normalmente é um cabo paralelo preto de um lado e vermelho do outro, assim ao separares os dois ficas logo com cores para mais facilmente identificares o positivo e negativo nas ligações.

----------

